# Warnung vor Nummer: 09001010999



## Florett (6 September 2017)

Am gestrigen Nachmittag um 16:08 Uhr erhielt ich einen Anruf von der Nummer 09001010999. Der Mann am Telefon sagte, dass er von der Bundesnetzagentur sei und dass ich über meinen Internetanschluss im April 2016 eine verbotene Seite aufgerufen hätte und von dieser Seite einen Film heruntergeladen hätte. Nachdem ich alles verneint hatte ... er hat gesagt u.a., dass es eines meiner Kinder gewesen sein kann oder irgendjemand anderes.  Zur Bestätigung, dass es von meiner IP-Adresse erfolgt sei, wollte er mir diese mitteilen. Ich bat um ein paar Sekunden Zeit und bin in mein Homeoffice gegangen, um die Nummer abzugleichen. Er wollte gleich die Nummer diktieren, aber ich habe ihn unterbrochen und erst einmal noch einmal nachgefragt, wer er sei und wie er sich als Mitarbeiter der Bundesnetzagentur identifizieren kann. Nachdem ich mir seinen Namen buchstabieren ließ, habe ich den Vornamen und den Standort noch abfragen wollen, aber da hat er das Gespräch beendet.
Im Prinzip ging es darum, dass er mich abzocken wollte mit einem Vergleich. Statt der üblichen Regelung mit Strafverfahren, Zahlung des Betrages als Strafe wegen dem Herunterladen eines Filmes von einer verbotenen Seite in Höhe von € 500,00 und Verfolgung durch die Ermittlungsbehörden bot er mir den Deal an, gegen eine sofortige Abstandszahlung in Höhe von € 129,00 keine weiteren Maßnahmen zu ergreifen.


----------



## Hippo (6 September 2017)

Und die Abstandszahlung per Western Union oder sowas in der Art ...
Alternativ kann man vieleicht noch was über die 0900 abzocken


----------



## Goblin (6 September 2017)

Zumal die Bundesnetzagentur für Urheberrechtsverletzungen gar nicht zuständig ist. Verbotene Seiten besuchen ist gar nicht verboten!


----------



## yourXpert GmbH (6 September 2017)

0900 10 10 999 Ist eine Beratungshotline für Steuer- und Rechtsberatung von yourxpert.de
welche von der yourXpert GmbH in Freiburg im Breisgau betrieben wird.
Hier bietet Ihnen yourXpert schnelle telefonische Hilfe bei Ihrer Rechts- oder Steuerfrage

Unter dieser Hotline sind für 1,99€/min. Anwälte und Steuerberater zu erreichen.

Wir werden Sie niemals mit dieser Telefonnummer anrufen. Sollten Sie einen Anruf von
0900 1010 999 erhalten haben, wenden Sie sich bitte an 
unseren Kundenservice unter 0761 21 609 7890 (kostenfrei aus dem Dt. Festnetz)


----------



## Reducal (6 September 2017)

Also eine gespoofte Nummer?

Ist seit Jahren ein aktueller Trend, bei dem seriöse Unternehmen durch Betrüger in Misskredit gezogen werden. Nahezu immer haben die Firmen nichts mit den Anrufen zu tun.

Man kann behaupten, dass viele dieser Betrugsversuche, von deutschsprachigen Callcentern aus der Türkei, Rumänien, Ägypten oder sonst woher aus gesteuert werden.


----------



## Hippo (6 September 2017)

Heute bei Mimikama

https://www.mimikama.at/allgemein/telefonnummer-030444333/

Paßt dazu


----------



## Heiko (7 September 2017)

yourXpert GmbH schrieb:


> 0900 10 10 999 Ist eine Beratungshotline für Steuer- und Rechtsberatung von yourxpert.de
> welche von der yourXpert GmbH in Freiburg im Breisgau betrieben wird.
> Hier bietet Ihnen yourXpert schnelle telefonische Hilfe bei Ihrer Rechts- oder Steuerfrage
> 
> ...



Nach einem gestrigen Gespräch mit dem Betreiber der Hotline scheint es sich tatsächlich um einen Fall einer missbräuchlichen Rufnummernverwendung zu handeln.
Leider kann sowas jeden treffen.


----------



## Nanni (7 September 2017)

Die 129€ sollen per Nachnahme beim Postboten bezahlt werden.

http://www.anruf-info.de/030444333


----------



## Pifpaf (31 August 2018)

Mehr https://www.werruft.info/telefonnummer/030444333/


----------



## Reducal (31 August 2018)

Es kann bezweifelt werden, dass die Nummer 030444333 zu einem echten Festnetzanschluss gehört. Entweder wurde die Zahlenkolonne gespooft oder das ist eine VoIP-Nummer, die wohl kaum zum Anrufer zurück zu verfolgen ist. Eindeutiges Indiz: die Nummer ist schon seit mindestens einem Jahr im Umlauf.

https://www.facebook.com/1535161550099472/photos/a.1554284424853851/1955350941413862/?type=3


----------



## jupp11 (31 August 2018)

https://www.spam-info.de/9739/achtung-vor-der-rufnummer-030444333/


> So lautet die Warnung der Polizei:
> 
> „+++ Vorsicht am Telefon +++
> 
> ...


----------

